# Game of Thrones series finale: how satisfied are you with how things ended?



## anhminh (May 21, 2019)

The show was discontinue after season 6 and I would wish they never continue it.


----------



## Asia81 (May 21, 2019)

Never cared for Game of Thrones / didn't watch it.

I just download it for my mother as she love it.


----------



## Costello (May 21, 2019)

Asia81 said:


> Never cared for Game of Thrones / didn't watch it.
> 
> I just download it for my mother as she love it.


and you call yourself a geek?


----------



## Asia81 (May 21, 2019)

Costello said:


> and you call yourself a geek?


I never did, but I would call myself otaku instead.


----------



## DeadlyFoez (May 21, 2019)

I thought it was great! They left it open for spin offs. I hear lots of people are upset because it ended in a way that they did not expect, and thats what I thought was great about it.


----------



## SS4 (May 21, 2019)

I'm not satisfied because even though its over we keep hearing about it nonstop . . . I'm sure its a decent show and i might get around to watch it someday but seriously can ppl stop with the fanboyism and saltiness overload lol


----------



## Mikemk (May 21, 2019)

And in 5 years, there'll be a campaign to unseat the MAd King Bran the Broken, who's already shown himself to be power hungry and uncaring about people!

Joking of course.  Or am I?


----------



## Delerious (May 21, 2019)

I didn't particularly like how it ended, but I'm not gonna go on a nerd rage over it like people in the fandom have.


----------



## Chary (May 21, 2019)

It was interesting. And I say this having only watched the last two episodes, and having had my parents excitedly try to recap me. 7/10 give me more dragons


----------



## Windaga (May 21, 2019)

I binged seasons 1-5, then started weekly from season 6 on. I thought the ending was fine. It wasn't as interesting as the rest of the show, and there were some things I'd like to see cleared up, but overall, I'm satisfied with how it ended.


----------



## SonyUSA (May 21, 2019)

Wow, what biased poll choices. XD I thought it was fine and everything rounded out fairly.


----------



## DarkCrudus (May 21, 2019)

You can tell the entire season was rushed. No problems with results of certain character arcs or endings, buuut could've had more build up to said endings.


----------



## KingVamp (May 21, 2019)

Isn't the poll leaning too much towards the negative? Not that I don't care about it, I just have been watching other shows. With that said, just going say, I haven't seen a single episode and then jump away from this thread.


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 21, 2019)

So originally I watched it for the boobies, but then the story was good too, I was happy with the ending, it seems so many people didn't notice Danerys going crazy through the series, I always felt it's where her story led, now Jon's ending could've been better, but personally I just thought they were all going to die.

Really bothers me that some people are just like "Dany was my favorite I hate this show now" means they just mindlessly watch, or probably watch while they do the Instagrams or somthing.


----------



## osaka35 (May 21, 2019)

It was okay TV. it just wasn't good Game of Thrones.

The thing people tended to love about game of thrones is how characters drove the action. Plot lines stopped full-stop because another character did a thing that was true to their character and went stabby stabby to another one. Characters acted on things you'd forgotten about, but they didn't. Very much a character driven story with no real obvious outcome because of so many character interactions and the carefully crafted limited knowledge of the viewers.

After they ran out of book material, they stopped with character driven story and went plot driven story instead. Stuff happened because it needed to happen. it was destined to happen. Which doesn't necessarily mean a bad ending. As the story went into the end-game section, the outcome becomes clearer and the possibilities become far fewer. All they needed to do was keep true to the characters and respect their motivations.

They did not.

Dialogue became modern and stilted, which felt weird. Characters did things contrary to their arc and personality because the plot needed them to, or at the very least wasn't setup properly or at all. Characters constantly fast-traveled. Time skipped if they didn't feel like explaining how something happened. Things that should have happened, didn't. Small tweaks that'd make the plot work so much better just weren't done because...who knows. Danerys end-point makes perfect sense, but they didn't create a satisfying setup for her actions. She just did it because the plot needed her to. We needed to see the change. We needed to understand the change. We needed to feel and understand how it was maybe, just maybe, justified. We did not see it. She just did it.

They gave themselves a hard limit of a certain amount of episodes to finish the story, and wrote backwards from the ending. This would have been a great idea for a first draft...but they just went with it and didn't adapt to the story's needs.

It's disappointing. It was fine TV, entertaining, and we got an actual ending. But it was the worst of Game of Thrones, and a face-plant of an ending. Better than fade-to-black, though


----------



## huma_dawii (May 21, 2019)

I wasn't happy about it. However I'm glad is over.. what a painful 2 last seasons... .__.


----------



## Ericthegreat (May 21, 2019)

Costello said:


> View attachment 167586​This is it. The last episode of Game of Thrones has aired. The last episode of the eight season, The Iron Throne, is the last we will ever see of Game of Thrones. What a ride this has been, right? We are now running a quick poll to ask you whether you were satisfied with the way the series ended.
> 
> *This post contains no spoilers, but obviously the comments will be full of them, so if you haven't seen it all, do not read any of the comments (duh!)*
> So, what did you think? Vote!
> ...


Seems you like the series, what were your thoughts on the ending?


----------



## xs4all (May 21, 2019)

Spoiler alert: There is some finger snapping going on and everyone dies, just saved you all the trouble of watching it.


----------



## Costello (May 21, 2019)

SonyUSA said:


> Wow, what biased poll choices





KingVamp said:


> Isn't the poll leaning too much towards the negative?


really? that was not conscious. I thought it was fair (2 positive options / 2 negative options, each with a different weight)
would you have added another option? just curious


----------



## grey72 (May 21, 2019)

I made the "Never cared for Game of Thrones" option tip over to 50%. You're welcome.


----------



## SonyUSA (May 21, 2019)

Costello said:


> really? that was not conscious. I thought it was fair (2 positive options / 2 negative options, each with a different weight)
> would you have added another option? just curious



Totally strange, but at first I couldn't see the first options of "Yes it was satisfying" (I was on mobile) so it all just looked like sub-neutral or negative options. 
Maybe I'm just blind...


----------



## Meepers55 (May 21, 2019)

Costello said:


> really? that was not conscious. I thought it was fair (2 positive options / 2 negative options, each with a different weight)
> would you have added another option? just curious


"Eh, it was okay" is hardly a positive option. If anything, it's mixed.


----------



## lordrand11 (May 21, 2019)

Honestly, one word describes my feeling for the ending. 

"Meh."


----------



## KingVamp (May 21, 2019)

Probably need another poll, just to get reactions/ratings about the overall show. Not just the ending.


Costello said:


> really? that was not conscious. I thought it was fair (2 positive options / 2 negative options, each with a different weight)
> would you have added another option? just curious


Probably just nitpicking, but I probably wouldn't have put "eh" and I think "it was fine" is a bit more positive than OK.

Probably not needed, but there are probably "I want more/shouldn't have ended yet" people out there too.

Edit: That's probably too many probabilities.


----------



## orangy57 (May 21, 2019)

I haven't seen the show, but I know how these people feel if they think the ending sucked, I watched through Lost.


----------



## Paulsar99 (May 21, 2019)

Storywise It was bad but I feel like it could have been a bit better if they didn't rushed everything.


----------



## Viri (May 21, 2019)

I've never seen a single episode of GoT, should I just binge watch it?


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 21, 2019)

Orangy57 said:


> I haven't seen the show, but I know how these people feel if they think the ending sucked, I watched through Lost.


I feel sorry for all the time we Lost. That was so empty. 
Game of Thrones was way better. I kind of want to know what happens to the dragon and what comes of the north, now that the knight king is dead and everything is defrosting.


----------



## Treflex (May 21, 2019)

it was booty as hell smdh


----------



## Rabbid4240 (May 21, 2019)

I don't even watch GoT wtf am I doing here


----------



## Xzi (May 21, 2019)

The finale was better than I expected it to be.  The episodes leading up to it were pretty bad this season, though.  I'm 100% sure the books will conclude in a very different way.


----------



## Deleted User (May 21, 2019)

I thought this was a video games website, why is this on front page?


----------



## Lazyboss (May 21, 2019)

It was a fitting ending for a great story.
People just want to complain because it's cool and it will make them think they are smart, the others complains because the first people complained first, otherwise they won't complain at all.
My only problem with season 7 and 8 is it was rushed, other than that it was a good ending but not a happy one.
But I still think the ending where the iron throne get destroyed and for each kingdom to be independent would be the best ending as no one deserves the iron throne imo, and it will mark a new era were every kingdom is free. 
And let's face it, there is no TV show with a complex story have a satisfying ending for everyone, that's where video games comes in, they got multiple ending depending on your choices.

Now let's hope The Witcher series will be good and worth the wait, but I don't trust netflex to be honest.


----------



## Costello (May 21, 2019)

Snugglevixen said:


> I thought this was a video games website, why is this on front page?


Your post did not contain a *single* reference to a video game. ON A VIDEO GAME WEBSITE. I'm considering a ban.


----------



## T-hug (May 21, 2019)

I thought it was great but should've been the full 10 episodes. Even though a few of the 6 were over an hour it still felt rushed.


----------



## Delerious (May 21, 2019)

DarkCrudus said:


> You can tell the entire season was rushed. No problems with results of certain character arcs or endings, buuut could've had more build up to said endings.



People keep on saying that, but they had an extra year to plan things out. It wasn't a rush job, unless they were seriously just dicking around for a whole year, which very well could be a possibility. From what I can tell, it's a combination of:

1) The last two books are STILL not out, so there's no final source material, and context was probably lost with whatever notes Georgey gave them. The fact that things started going downhill with season 7 kinda backs this up, especially since George hasn't really much started the 7th book, yet.
2) Whatever good ideas there were with how to write character parts, and when and how to focus on the characters, somehow got lost in the Night King's blizzard and ended scattered or buried underneath a pile of corpse soldiers.
3) The directors and script-writers probably lost some of the passion they initially had for this series, so they decided they just wanted to get it done and over with. Therefore, lazy writing.


----------



## McBing (May 21, 2019)

Read the books, and started to watch it after season 6, I should not have done that.... So... Still waiting for the books, but I think GRR will die before that happens....

Everything was horrible in the last season, the "big" fight between the whiteys and the north was a joke, and as much as I like the idea of Arya killing the King, it was just "too easy"....
I still don't get what Bran has to do with everything, yeah he can see stuff, but not do anything, so.... meh?.
Nah, I'm not satisfied at all


----------



## guitarheroknight (May 21, 2019)

IMHO this whole season was a trainwreck. I didnt think you ccould do something like this but they managed to ruin the whole show completely.


----------



## eyeliner (May 21, 2019)

It was ok. The show was pushed too much down people's throats.
#teamsansa

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Orangy57 said:


> I haven't seen the show, but I know how these people feel if they think the ending sucked, I watched through Lost.


But Lost lost it after the 3rd season.


----------



## DarkCrudus (May 21, 2019)

Delerious said:


> People keep on saying that, but they had an extra year to plan things out. It wasn't a rush job, unless they were seriously just dicking around for a whole year, which very well could be a possibility. From what I can tell, it's a combination of:
> 
> 1) The last two books are STILL not out, so there's no final source material, and context was probably lost with whatever notes Georgey gave them. The fact that things started going downhill with season 7 kinda backs this up, especially since George hasn't really much started the 7th book, yet.
> 2) Whatever good ideas there were with how to write character parts, and when and how to focus on the characters, somehow got lost in the Night King's blizzard and ended scattered or buried underneath a pile of corpse soldiers.
> 3) The directors and script-writers probably lost some of the passion they initially had for this series, so they decided they just wanted to get it done and over with. Therefore, lazy writing.



They were also given the option to do 10 episodes by HBO but were like naw bro we can do it in 6.


----------



## Techjunky90 (May 21, 2019)

My $0.02. The entire season was trash. They rushed it and the writing was terrible. The cripples storyline was garbage & he should not have been made king. The midget was a prisoner and was not supposed to speak, yet they let him pick the king. The war with the undead was rushed & complete garbage. I've seen better footage recorded on smart phones. On a calibrated tv the scenes were way to dark. They had 2-3 more seasons of story telling and they tried to cram it all into a couple of episodes. There were so many mistakes, coffee cups, water bottles, hands. The mistakes alone show you that they did not care & wanted the show to quickly come to an end. The writers should NEVER work on another show or movie because without source material they just suck, they lack imagination. Had I known the show was going to end the way it did I would have never watched a single episode. I don't plan on watching the spinoffs either because they too will be a disappointment because there's no source material. I would go as far as comparing it with The Walking Dead, which had perfect source material and was 100% ruined by the writers.


----------



## Euphonique (May 21, 2019)

DarkCrudus said:


> You can tell the entire season was rushed. No problems with results of certain character arcs or endings, buuut could've had more build up to said endings.


That‘s the same I think: The story and ideas of this season are great, but they should have made at least 8-10 episodes out of it. Some story cuts are too rough. They had enough story and it had been better they had taken the time to fill those rough cuts. Even some characters had deserved more screentime. So why only 6 episodes? Did they ran out of money or time? It doesn‘t make any sense to me.


----------



## DarthDub (May 21, 2019)

I'm glad it's over.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (May 21, 2019)

When Ned was beheaded I compared the series to Fire Emblem.
The ending was also Fire Emblem-like. Could have almost heard the theme song in the background.

Anyway I found all 8 seasons great. The only complaints I have are of a technical nature: the army dying against the Undead and then seemingly growing with each episode, the precision shots against the dragon and the fire explosions in episode 5 compared to the normal fire in episode 3.


----------



## SuperDan (May 21, 2019)

Love the show .. But the last episode was crap .. But still it's a great show..  I still can't believe queen cersi ... Got killed by bricks?...  I wanted to see a brutal death ... For that bitch ... Lol ripped apart by Dragons... Cut in half by Jon snow ... But bricks ...


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 21, 2019)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> When Ned was beheaded I compared the series to Fire Emblem.
> The ending was also Fire Emblem-like. Could have almost heard the theme song in the background.
> 
> Anyway I found all 8 seasons great. The only complaints I have are of a technical nature: the army dying against the Undead and then seemingly growing with each episode, the precision shots against the dragon and the fire explosions in episode 5 compared to the normal fire in episode 3.


I’ll have to check out fire emblem. Where should I start?


----------



## xbmcuser (May 21, 2019)

It was brilliant. What did you expect the series had to end by s8. Top cast were being paid millions each, that couldnt continue. GRR didn have any source material. GRR actually dictated how he saw it ending, with Dany's "turn".
They wrapped it up just in the best way ever. This will be remembered as the fgreatest TV show ever.


----------



## Cecilmax (May 21, 2019)

Costello said:


> View attachment 167586​This is it. The last episode of Game of Thrones has aired. The last episode of the eight season, The Iron Throne, is the last we will ever see of Game of Thrones. What a ride this has been, right? We are now running a quick poll to ask you whether you were satisfied with the way the series ended.
> 
> *This post contains no spoilers, but obviously the comments will be full of them, so if you haven't seen it all, do not read any of the comments (duh!)*
> So, what did you think? Vote!
> ...



I didn't watch the season 8 yet, I saw the scene on youtube, Arya killed the night king. I wonder why she didn't use her multi faces skills to trick him instead of just jumping on him like a noob ! She is supposed to be an assassin. She could die almost like Theon...

Beside that Im surprised how dragons in this show seem to be vulnerable to spears. First time, ok its a magic spear and the night king have incredible strength and skills to kill the dragon one shot. But second dragon killed by spears ? I dont know, theses dragon are very huge..

And Dany going mad by kiiling so much people.. in the previous season she care a lot for defense less peoples and now she killed hundreds of innocent ? I dont know what to think..


----------



## peteruk (May 21, 2019)

The disappointment I feel right now mixed with out right depression and anger over this final season is off the scale.  I was so emotionally involved in every aspect of the  show, the deep story lines, characters, back stories and the mythology of things like the lord of light, the prince who was promised etc...

Obviously when the source material dried up (GRRM's books at the end of season 5) and Dan & Dave (Dumb & Dumber) had to wing it things started going down hill, the character development and depth of story telling went to shit.

Even up to the finale I lived in hope that they would pull something out of the bag and was very much enjoying it up until after Dany's death which is when cast members started teleporting from all over the realm to King's Landing and there was a rush rush rush to get it over and done with so that Dumb & Dumber could further their own selfish career's and move on ([email protected]).

Again I could have lived with it had they done things better after her death....  What I'd have done at this point was have Drogon to have torch Jon to death before torching the throne and then flying off to old Valeria with Dany's body, this would help clear up the next few scenes and give valuable extra air time so that the rest didn't feel as rushed.

I felt Jon was pointless after this point as was sending him to the wall. He was robbed of a) his fight scene with the night king (no problem with Arya's kill, but Jon should have got his fight first) and b) his rightful seat on the iron throne.

At this point to make the unsullied/dothraki somewhat happier it should have been Tyrion sent to the wall for his crimes to live out his days.

Bran should not have been King, for me the only viable candidate left with true honor was Brienne (with a twist to come) and Bran serving as hand. My twist would be Brienne on the throne but with a Lannister baby inside her womb to take the thrown eventually.

I was very happy with Sanza having the republic and being her own queen.

The final season has killed the re-watchability of the show going forward, for me anyway


----------



## Skelletonike (May 21, 2019)

I'm very satisfied, it finally finished.
Never watched it, but I'm hoping things will calm down and I won't be seeing as many GoT posts on facebook.


----------



## Teletron1 (May 21, 2019)

Pretty nuts the way they ended it, they convince people the hero is not always what they may seem  

The World fell in love with one Queen who turned out to be an evil tyrant (jokes on you) but applauded another who got buried in her sins, Jon got left to do the dirty work because as Tyrion says "you always do what's right" and for it he was sent to the Real North where he is known as a Hero and a King who flew a Dragon to the Wildlings, so that had a peculiar ending (at least the Wolf got a part in it).

The only thing that bugs me is how quick the Night King took to be killed but unfortunately I'm sure money played a big role with all the CGI which they spent on Episode's 5 apocalypse, but with only 6 episodes the writers did what the producers wanted to quickly end it    

Curious to see where they go next with the series and if it can continue to ride the wave with a new cast, one thing I was reading was saying that Drogon flew Daenerys to the Children of the Forest where she may become the Night Queen but I doubt they want to go back to the same story (cycle) again 


also don't forget these guys are now doing Star Wars next and it's supposed to be based around the Old Republic times (2022 release date) so can't wait for that


----------



## WhiteMaze (May 21, 2019)

The war against the undead and the Night King was the low point for me. 

It was supposed to be the war of all wars, but it was not only short, but very weak as well. 

The ending itself, could have been done a variety of ways. The fact that Tyrion got chosen as hand again and Jon sent to the Nights Watch again, felt like we had gone nowhere. Felt like there was no progression. 

The sort of feeling you get when you watch filler in anime, and once the canon story resumes, it's like none of the filler ever happened.

Dany going insane and burning down the city, was a bit out of character by the end. I don't feel like her personality was anywhere near that broken. It felt like she did what she did, because the plot and the story needed it to happen.

All of that being said, it is still one of the best shows ever made.


----------



## Flame (May 21, 2019)

I WANT MORE!

i want a prequel Sequel and West of Westeros.


----------



## CORE (May 22, 2019)

Never really cared for it but if it ended anything like Sopranoes did I dont care for it bloody True Blood turned out to be a lot of crap too.

But expected a better ending in Sopranoes.


----------



## Thardus (May 22, 2019)

All the Stark men have suffered a terrible fate. Given that it was somewhat obvious that Jon was going to suffer in some way. I was sad to see him go to the wall but really liked that he decided to go to the Real North. The scene was perfect. He was going to suffer his fate at Castle Black. He stood on the platform ready to give a speech, then just decided to go Galt. I loved the end if only for this. Everyone else thought being in Winterfell and The Wall was a punishment but there were many tribes and families that called it home. So he went to live with the Free Men of the North. How fitting. He didn't have to carry the burdens of his forefathers any more. 

You could definitely get a sense of a hurried ending with the "teleporting" of individuals, but it was still good. The show did this quite a bit in the last two seasons. I think you can extrapolate that time has passed. Use your imagination to fill in the time gap. I'm sure Tyrion was pining for wine for 2 weeks while everyone was traveling, etc.

It would have been nice to see Dany's turn to the dark side played out a bit more, but we got a significant taste of that throughout the series. She was generally kept in check by wiser advisors. 

Great show! I just started watching it four or five months ago. I got caught up a few weeks before the start of Season 8. Glad I did. I don't watch much TV but to me it was like a more adult version of Lord of the Rings with a longer run time [seems impossible I know]. It was way better than watching the Hobbit anyway, that's for damn sure. Not the same comparison but, you know, it has dragons!


----------



## Frankbel (May 22, 2019)

As any story ending, it sucks. I agree about the fact that all subplots were closed fastly.
However, it's very rare to be happy about any conclusion to a great story.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 22, 2019)

The dialogue was so weak that Emelia Clarke had to display a rapid and uncontrolled descent into madness over two episodes _with just her facial expressions_. While she was able to do this amazingly well, there was a time when her character would have been able to show this change with dialogue as well (back when they were going from GRRM's writing) and it would have been done across an entire season.

I have the impression that the people who are completely satisfied with the way this show was so hastily wrapped up
are the same sort of people who would go to a $50 per plate banquet, where they're served ravioli from a can,
and say "This is fine!"

Fookin' kneelers.

Just give me an *animated* Tormund and Ghost: Beyond the Wall series, and I'll shut up.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (May 22, 2019)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I have the impression that the people who are completely satisfied with the way this show was so hastily wrapped up
> are the same sort of people who would go to a $50 per plate banquet, where they're served ravioli from a can,
> and say "This is fine!"


I'm satisfied with it and I would only accept a $1-2 banquet for ravioli.
A long fight with the knight king would not make sense. He would have always retreated and let the undead fight. Only a stealth kill could do the trick. A situation in which all undead are defeated is unrealistic. If they had shown Arya sneak up, there would have been nor surpise element. We watched Arya become a silent assassin for a long time. It made sense it was she who did it. Could have been a bit cooler with an General's face or sth, but ok.

Dannys motivation from the beginning had been becoming the Queen. There is two ways to rule: being feared or loved and she realized she could not have the latter. Just destroying a fleet and a few ballistas would not have been enough to be feared. Besides the Night King, the Lannisters were the only ones who could really challenge her dragon, i.e. her rule. It's safer to wipe them out - as evil as it is. It was also a demonstration to the other kingdoms in order to bring them in line (kind of like Hiroshima and Nagasaki).

It could been done in a slower pace but most people complain about "character arcs" (which is opposed to both realism and show's tradition to defy expectations) and their favorite character not winning, it seems.


----------



## Flame (May 22, 2019)

i find it funny how i are pissed off that it finished and not the way they wanted it to finish.

the way they finished it is so they could have more possibilities.


----------



## Thardus (May 22, 2019)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> I'm satisfied with it and I would only accept a $1-2 banquet for ravioli.
> A long fight with the knight king would not make sense. He would have always retreated and let the undead fight. Only a stealth kill could do the trick. A situation in which all undead are defeated is unrealistic. If they had shown Arya sneak up, there would have been nor surpise element. We watched Arya become a silent assassin for a long time. It made sense it was she who did it. Could have been a bit cooler with an General's face or sth, but ok.
> 
> Dannys motivation from the beginning had been becoming the Queen. There is two ways to rule: being feared or loved and she realized she could not have the latter. Just destroying a fleet and a few ballistas would not have been enough to be feared. Besides the Night King, the Lannisters were the only ones who could really challenge her dragon, i.e. her rule. It's safer to wipe them out - as evil as it is. It was also a demonstration to the other kingdoms in order to bring them in line (kind of like Hiroshima and Nagasaki).
> ...



Yeah, that's right. Recall the last feast scene: she knew that Jon was a leader that commanded love, and she realized her own leadership commanded fear. The last season was the parting of ways of the two. 

They were longer episodes than I'm used to. I wanted to see it wrap up too, haha. There's only so much meat left on the bone before it starts ending up like Lost: a show I stopped watching after season 2, or like The Walking Dead, another show I just recently lost interest in.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 24, 2019)

Flame said:


> i find it funny how i are pissed off that it finished and not the way they wanted it to finish.
> 
> the way they finished it is so they could have more possibilities.


----------



## crimpshrine (May 25, 2019)

Don't get the outrage, power corrupts even the best.  Her character and some that blindly followed her played out within the series in plain site, it really should not have been a surprise.   Seemed like a reasonable ending to me, I figured they would have made the ending more favorable for John Snow, but even that was pretty realistic.   Things don't always work out in the end when you do what is right.


----------



## Minox (May 25, 2019)

I believe they ended the show about as well as they could have. They didn't have source material to go by and ending a TV show usually does not go well.


----------



## Benja81 (May 25, 2019)

I'm happy with the ending, because it has been made pretty clear that it was GRRM's intended ending all along. What made it feel overly contrived on the show, is that the last 2 seasons combined (the bulk of Daenarys' character shift) was a combined 13 episodes only. When the last 2 books come out, I have a feeling GRRM will proved an insane amount of details and POVs to more naturally depict the swing in her personality. I still feel bad for Daenarys though, but she had it coming!


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 25, 2019)

what happened in the last season just isn't a very natural continuation of what happened before.

the show so far, by taking out things and focusing on certain characters and actions (like dannys mostly good, non crazy deeds) wasn't the books and it didn't make sense to force it to conclude the way the books will likely end. I'm sure in the book it will absolutely make sense for her to go crazy like this at the end, but it didn't for the show. not like this.

i'm pretty eh either way, this wasn't really important to me, not more than any other show i watch.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Benja81 said:


> I'm happy with the ending, because it has been made pretty clear that it was GRRM's intended ending all along. What made it feel overly contrived on the show, is that the last 2 seasons combined (the bulk of Daenarys' character shift) was a combined 13 episodes only. When the last 2 books come out, I have a feeling GRRM will proved an insane amount of details and POVs to more naturally depict the swing in her personality. I still feel bad for Daenarys though, but she had it coming!



its just what happenes when writers want their showrunners to be likable to the audience. they calculated. they made her non insane for 7 seasons as to not throw o the show only fans and only brought the hammer down at the very end when it didn't matter anymore how people would react to it


----------



## Benja81 (May 25, 2019)

Clydefrosch said:


> what happened in the last season just isn't a very natural continuation of what happened before.
> 
> its just what happenes when writers want their showrunners to be likable to the audience. they calculated. they made her non insane for 7 seasons as to not throw o the show only fans and only brought the hammer down at the very end when it didn't matter anymore how people would react to it



You mean writer, I know there are writer_s_ for the show, but they are following the original books for the first few seasons. Making Daenarys likable was not something the writers of the show came up with, Daenarys was always likable in the books too. I know the last 2 books are not out yet, but its clear GRRM was planting these seeds all along if you pay attention. She has always been a likable sociopath, but previously all of her interactions had warranted the outcome. So not many, including me, noticed it until she burned King's landing w/ everyone in it.


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 25, 2019)

Benja81 said:


> You mean writer, I know there are writer_s_ for the show, but they are following the original books for the first few seasons. Making Daenarys likable was not something the writers of the show came up with, Daenarys was always likable in the books too. I know the last 2 books are not out yet, but its clear GRRM was planting these seeds all along if you pay attention. She has always been a likable sociopath, but previously all of her interactions had warranted the outcome, so not many including me noticed it, until she burned King's landing w/ everyone in it.



they followed the books, but they did cherrypick what made it into the show and what didn't.
and how certain actions were framed or weren't. and for danny, they framed everything in her favor right until the end. even early season breakdowns and fears of not being accepted if jons secret came out weren't exactly the insane paranoid delusions of a going crazy woman.
and killing a dude plotting her end isn't exactly far from the norm in westeros.

overall, her big break felt more like she was possessed by a spirit at some point, instead of developing her character.

nothing she did this season really overlaps with what she did in seasons past either, besides killing. before, there was a greater good, always. she didn't kill innocents, she killed the puppetmasters at the top. she didn't kill just simply because it was the most convenient for her, though many of her kills helped her personally too.

of course she always killed, like most every other character in this show. but she killed what were objectively bad people or enemy soldiers, not randos that didn't exactly care who ruled them either way. until 2 eps ago when she killed just people in a city for no reason, after winning.

there was no build-up, no shift from killing the lords and ladies in (often abusive) power and their armies to killing most living beings just in her physical way. she just snapped for very thin reasons.


----------



## Benja81 (May 25, 2019)

Clydefrosch said:


> they followed the books, but they did cherrypick what made it into the show and what didn't.
> 
> there was no build-up, no shift from killing the lords and ladies in (often abusive) power and their armies to killing most living beings just in her physical way. she just snapped for very thin reasons.



https://screenrant.com/game-of-thrones-daenerys-targaryen-evil-deeds/

^^ They explained it very well, so I'll just let them do it. Its a lot to type and I'm at work lol.


----------



## Spadezilla (May 25, 2019)

-10000/10


----------



## crimpshrine (May 25, 2019)

Benja81 said:


> https://screenrant.com/game-of-thrones-daenerys-targaryen-evil-deeds/
> 
> ^^ They explained it very well, so I'll just let them do it. Its a lot to type and I'm at work lol.



I find it funny that that needs to be pointed out.  It's like, did we all watch the same show??  Everything in that list is right on,  wonder if the portion of those upset are just suffering from cognitive dissonance.  She was mostly a bad person, who did some good things along the way while the entire time further developing her bad side.  John's character embodied being truly good and unselfish, the opposite of her.


----------



## DinohScene (May 25, 2019)

Idk, felt rushed to me.


----------



## Clydefrosch (May 26, 2019)

crimpshrine said:


> I find it funny that that needs to be pointed out.  It's like, did we all watch the same show??  Everything in that list is right on,  wonder if the portion of those upset are just suffering from cognitive dissonance.  She was mostly a bad person, who did some good things along the way while the entire time further developing her bad side.  John's character embodied being truly good and unselfish, the opposite of her.



None of those events compare to just murdering unarmed nobodies AFTER she won.

Her actions before weren't literally madness out of nowhere. They weren't entirely unwarranted considering they were in a conquest and meeting actual resistance. She had reason to kill soldiers here and lords there. She didn't have at the end. And inbetween, she didn't have serious reason to actually snap.

Again, no one is pretending that she was jesus christ himself before season 8. But she wasn't at all what she was in the last 2 eps of season 8.


----------



## crimpshrine (May 26, 2019)

Clydefrosch said:


> None of those events compare to just murdering unarmed nobodies AFTER she won.
> 
> Her actions before weren't literally madness out of nowhere. They weren't entirely unwarranted considering they were in a conquest and meeting actual resistance. She had reason to kill soldiers here and lords there. She didn't have at the end. And inbetween, she didn't have serious reason to actually snap.
> 
> Again, no one is pretending that she was jesus christ himself before season 8. But she wasn't at all what she was in the last 2 eps of season 8.



Yeah I don't see it like that.

If you take any of the popular serial killers you would say they are truly evil, but in many cases there was a really long time before they first started killing where when you examine their behavior it was not anywhere near the same level as when they started killing (and whatever other sick behavior they did at that time) but in 95% of the serial killers it can be listed as all signs that there was something wrong.

I think with her character it is very similar.  You say she was not at the person she was in the last 2 episodes, but if you take her actions in other episodes it makes sense.  Again, I don't know why some don't see what allot of us do.  That link (read it, it lays it out pretty well) describe her character traits through all the previous episodes that indicate she will eventually go mad.  Just my opinion, but I think those that are upset are just too personally invested in her character and do not want to see reality.


----------



## Veho (May 27, 2019)

The previous seasons covered (roughly) a book per season, and each season had 10 episodes; the last season covered the plotted content of two books, in six episodes. Yeah, you could say it was a bit rushed. 

GRRM outlined how the whole thing should end ("I want each (remaining) Stark kid to get their own kingdom to rule. Yes, even the bastard"), and left them to it. We expected them to get to that ending via some gradual progression that would feel natural (as they would over the course of two seasons). Instead we get three episodes of infodump (and three episodes of brooding) and that's it. 

It reminds me of the Star Wars prequels where Anakin was supposed to fall to the dark side slowly and gradually over the course of years of traumatic experiences and growing feeling of powerlessness and frustration that despite his so-called "powers" he's unable to save people he cares about while at the same time growing disillusioned by the Jedi and the establishment, but in the movie we have "hey wanna join the Dark Side?" "Okay *slaughters a bunch of kids* "

Rushed. 


And I have a feeling that Tyrion's speech about why Bran should be king is word for word how GRRM explained his reasoning as to why he wrote the ending that way. "I feel it makes for a good story, blah blah yadda yadda" and the show writers were like "Should we show and develop Bran's thread enough to convince the audience this is a good ending? Nah, let's just have someone spout this verbatim and call it a day."

So yeah.


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (May 27, 2019)

I watched, and loved all 7 seasons. Mostly because of the complex, layered plots and amazing acting. Season 8 lacked that. Enough said. There were exactly two points that interested me. The actual battle of Winterfell, and the Cleganebowl. I got the Cleganebowl.


----------



## gameboy (May 29, 2019)

it wasnt bad. Its too bad the ginger wildling didnt win over the lady knight though.


----------



## Sethtimus Prime (May 29, 2019)

Way too rushed. Maybe if they gave Bran some more story, it might start to make sense.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 13, 2019)

Okay...I'm bumping this one. Reason: due to movement stuff, I only got around to watching the last seasons a few days ago (and thus, had to ignore pretty much any news on it).

I voted "it was okay". After hearing about how bad some considered it, I expected worse. But on the other hand: until season 6, game of thrones was head and shoulders above EACH AND EVERY OTHER series I've ever seen (and probably ever will see again).

Season seven clearly had less character development in it. Nothing much 'new' was added. Which was understandable: a story needs to have an ending.

Unfortunately, season 8 was all about the 'tying up the loose ends'. The problem isn't so much with the plot (ey: this is game of thrones. The fact that protagonists aren't immortal is one of the best features of the show), but as mentioned: in the rushed way everything had to be handled. A pity...but I don't consider the series spoiled by things like the following:



Spoiler



* the night king's death kills every other undead...this is such a cliché you could predict it even before the series
* Bronn is basically there for some witty lines rather than actually thickening the story
* Daenarys's madness should have been foreshadowed much more
* Jaime just leaving Brianne like that is just cheesy
* just...why did Brann become king?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2019)

Nah man...
They took everything too literal.
Like... no surprises at all.
If you watch GOT a second time, you'd probably realise that with each episode, the characters spoils you bit by bit... each and every single episode.

Jon Snow should've died, as well as Daenerys and Cersei.
Tyrion shoukd have been the King instead.
That bitch of Sansa shouldn't be alive neither.
Arya should've married the Hound.
Bran fucking broken should be dead too. Fucking useless.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Aug 13, 2019)

Who survives or becomes king is up to the writers (even Jamies returning to Cersei is ok - f*ck character arches, it is very human). But respawning armies after a battle is illogical and limits the/my enjoyment.


----------



## Lazyboss (Aug 13, 2019)

Johnton said:


> Nah man...
> They took everything too literal.
> Like... no surprises at all.
> If you watch GOT a second one ime, you'd probably realise that with each episode, the characters spoils you bit by bit... each and every single episode.
> ...


And with your story this is going to be the worst show ever created.


----------



## eyeliner (Aug 13, 2019)

I wouldn't join Cersei and Jamie in the end. I'd kill Jamie valiantly instead, either by the hand of Euron or other foe. They didn't deserve the ending they got, and having Jamie survive the battle and then run to Cersei felt too icky. In the end, Cersei got a decent end, despite being shown too less in the last season. Jamie lost, not because he deserved it, but because it showed that love conquers all (tm), which doesn't fit the show. He grown in the last season, only to revert to a whipping boy in the last episode.

Arya and Sansa had the expected ending (though I wanted to see a man coming over for a final reckoning).

Bran's choosing as the king is stupid. Makes no sense and is obviously there just for the surprise factor.

Auntie Danny flipping a switch is seen a mile away, but was just way too quick. She was burning people left and right for the whole show, dammit! There is hardly a surprise there.

Jon's ending was great, fits in with the character. An outcast.

It just needed a few more episodes to flesh out auntie Danny's descent into madness, make Cersei more prominent.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2019)

Lazyboss said:


> And with your story this is going to be the worst show ever created.


my favorite character will always be Ramsay Motherfuckin Bolton


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 13, 2019)

ALSO PLAY WITH ME:
https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-baelish-game-thread.545582/#post-8749339


----------



## OneAngryGamer (Aug 26, 2019)

It was extremely disappointing, they didn't even try they just rushed through shit and it showed.


----------



## DBlaze (Aug 26, 2019)

I wish winter would end as fast as it did in GoT


----------

